# need clear tail lights



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME TRUE CLEAR TAILLIGHTS FOR A 97 SENTRA? NOT ALTEZZA'S!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are very hard and rare to find.

ill try to see if i can get any but it wont be cheap either.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Try Nopi, I got mine there a while ago. Also, try summitracing.com. I looked in an old issue of SCC and they had the original clear ones. Be careful because the cops used to pull me over all the time when I had them installed and also in some states you will not pass inspection. Good luck


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh my god.. those are SO easy to find lui.. you can get them WAY cheeper than altezza styles also.. just check them out on ebay.. Travis


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

i don't think you'll find em on ebay, I looked a long time and never found em. Was looking some more today and I actually found em, believe it or not. check it out.. http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=&id=6417&page=1


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I just sold some earlier this year on ebay $40


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i looked hard on ebay before i bought the sels


----------

